# Bridger 150 vs Duke 110



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Other then the 1/2”x 1/2” size difference, can someone give me some insight to the trigger and spring comparison between the two.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I have Bridger 159s. They are basically a single spring 160. I also have duke 110s. The Bridgers I have have a very loose trigger with lots of travel. Great underwater but would need lots of tuning for dry land. As far as springs my Bridgers are significantly weaker than my comparable dukes. All that said I like them for what I use them for. 
I do have a couple of 150 sized conis that have small spring eyes and weak springs. They might be Bridgers but I can't remember. Whatever they are they are junk. 
After one season my 150s were shot and the springs will only open half way and the jaws are misshapen. I really like my duke 110s for price they are tough and if mr sneakum comes along I'm only out 2.75 each. The extra 1/2 inch in my opinion is not necessary. If I think I need more headroom I go to a 160 size but usually the 110 is sufficient


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks Fool’em, that is exactly the detailed description I’m looking for. All of my 110-size body grips had been BMI’s , Monty’s, and Dukes. Too bad to hear that the spring strength of the Bridgers is inline with their footholds-WEAK!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll look at my 150s tomorrow and try to see if they are in fact Bridgers. Thinking about it now I really need to be sure so I don't waste money on them again.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

LOL! I think Bridger is the only one who makes the 150. Your reply saved me some $$ because sometimes more can be less. Really though, the Duke 110’s worked very, very well for my mink bottom edge sets for years but since I never had used a 150 I figured to ask. Thinking a 1/2” larger trap wouldn’t maybe cause me the problems the 160’s did with my BE set locations. 1.5” (160 vs 110) was just to big for the majority of my favored set locations. I’ll stick with the Duke 110’s and wait for F&T to have them on sale.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Yup as you expected they are confirmed Bridgers. I would never buy them again. I'm glad I've only got like 1/2 doz or so. 
















FnT had 110 on sale last Oct or Nov so I'm sure they will be running the sale again soon. I always have a hard time resisting buying a few more just in case I need them.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Yup, I’ll just wait for a sale on the Dukes. I’ve extended one of my coyote lines and now I’ve got all these minky ditches that I haven’t seen the like of since I quit trapping mink 3-4 years ago. It’s against human nature to be setting for coyote all the while be driving alongside those ditches without dropping in a few BE’s. It just ain’t natural!


----------

